# Help buying weppage software



## bestpics (Nov 6, 2007)

Could someone recommend a high quality, easy to use, webpage software that does not cost a fortune. It is importnat that I don't have to spend weeks or months learning how to use it. Looking for something that costs between $100 and $200.

How good is Dreamweaver 8 webpage software?
How good is macromedia? webpage software?
How good is Microsoft wepage software? 
What is Microsoft WP software called?

Which of the three is the best based on ease of use & professional pages?

Which of the three are easiest to use?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## smcaskil (Nov 6, 2007)

I have and have used Dreamweaver MX and I found it to be a great program.  It is easy to use to build sites, with tons of plug-ins and other options that you can add to it as your skills / needs change.  But Dreamweaver is not within your budget, unless you can get a student rate on it.

I have never liked Microsoft's web site building software but I also have not used it in years.  It may have improved, but I highly doubt it.  It does not appear to be something that Microsoft focuses on.

Those are the two I have the most experience with.  Others I am sure can off more options.


----------



## Jaymz77 (Nov 7, 2007)

Dreamweaver all the way. It is very easy to use.


----------



## alan927 (Nov 8, 2007)

Have you tried JAlbum?  It's free and has >100 skins to choose from, including Flash and JavaScript designs.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Nov 9, 2007)

as far as I know, macromedia was bought by adobe--any new dreamweaver software will be from adobe (e.g. dreamweaver cs3).
ms page building software sucks. it'd be worth spending some time learning.


----------

